# African pygmy hedgehog?



## Stace87

Does anyone on here have an African pygmy hedgehog? If so, do you have any photos of the housing? Anything else anyone wishes to add is welcome too 

I'm thinking it may be my next "different" pet venture sometime in the future, as they don't sound overly complicated.


----------



## Kiko

I had one several years ago, sadly i don't have any pictures 
She was named Pepper, a mean little thing. But that was not her fault and we loved her anyway, she was scared and not handled as a baby. Petstore buy for my sis who wanted a Sugar Glider but my parents said Gliders were to much work.

She was a great animal, she was housed in a big guinea pig cage, with a big wheel and toys similar to the ones we give rats. 
She loved meal worms, and cat food. The vet said a high quality cat food was best, since there are not many good store bought Hedgehog food. 
She slept alot like a hamster haha, and loved to eat hair xD, she would climb on me and my sister when we were laying on the bed and nibble our hair.


----------



## Nienor

Hi,

I did not have any yet but I informed myself a bit about them some time ago.

There you have pictures of a pygmy hedgehog's home :

http://www.haustierforum.ch/phpBB2/files/itchygehege2_115.jpg

http://www.haustierforum.ch/phpBB2/files/itchygehege1_187.jpg

ATTENTION : Dont CLICK on the Links, COPY the URL ! It changes URL when you click on it. I dont actually know why ..

The home should have at least 80 x 150 cm because they love moving around =)


----------



## Simisama

Nienor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not have any yet but I informed myself a bit about them some time ago.
> 
> There you have pictures of a pygmy hedgehog's home :
> 
> http://www.haustierforum.ch/phpBB2/files/itchygehege2_115.jpg
> 
> http://www.haustierforum.ch/phpBB2/files/itchygehege1_187.jpg
> 
> The home should have at least 80 x 150 cm because they love moving around =)



Those pictures are of a bloody skull. o.0


----------



## Nienor

Sorry, it changes URL when you click on them Oo
Try copie the URL ..


----------



## Kiko

Holy crud, scared the heck outta me.


----------



## toby

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

